# Ancelotti " E' la rosa più forte che abbia mai allenato"



## Tifo'o (13 Agosto 2013)

Secondo il sito del quotidiano sportivo *Marca*, Carlo Ancelotti tecnico del Real Madrid da qualche mese ormai, avrebbe detto riferendosi al suo Real: *"E' la rosa più forte che io abbia mai allenato in carriera*".


----------



## iceman. (13 Agosto 2013)

Beh non credo proprio, il milan 2004\2005 secondo me è stata la migliore, squadra da triplete.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Beh non credo proprio, il milan 2004\2005 secondo me è stata la migliore, squadra da triplete.


 Anche secondo me, a parte il portiere e Ronaldo, per il resto quel Milan era superiore a questo Real in ogni reparto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2013)

Si è scordato del passato.


----------



## Frikez (13 Agosto 2013)

Se prendono Bale ha ragione


----------



## Ale (13 Agosto 2013)

si rilegga la rosa del milan 2004-05..


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Agosto 2013)

Deve caricare l'ambiente, ci sta.
Non credo si sia scordato del passato, nonostante continui a volere nostri giocatori.
Il Milan del 2004/05 a mio avviso è una delle 3 squadre più forti a partire degli anni 2000.
Dida-Cafù-Maldini-Nesta-Serginho-Gattuso-Seedorf-Pirlo-Kakà-Shevchenko-Crespo.
Che spettacolo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se prendono Bale ha ragione



Ma per favore...questa dichiarazione di Carletto non mi è piaciuta...si è scordato che per 3 anni ha avuto l'unica squadra della storia del calcio ad avere Titolari tra i più forti di sempre nel proprio ruolo? In panchina anche c'era gehnte forte come Cafu, Ambrosini, Ru costa, tomasson, Inzaghi...io lo rispetto, ma sono uno di quelli che pensa che doveva vincere una Champions in più e almeno un altro scudetto


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Agosto 2013)

Carletto si ricorda di aver allenato il Milan, giusto???


----------



## Frikez (13 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma per favore...questa dichiarazione di Carletto non mi è piaciuta...si è scordato che per 3 anni ha avuto l'unica squadra della storia del calcio ad avere Titolari tra i più forti di sempre nel proprio ruolo? In panchina anche c'era gehnte forte come Cafu, Ambrosini, Ru costa, tomasson, Inzaghi...io lo rispetto, ma sono uno di quelli che pensa che doveva vincere una Champions in più e almeno un altro scudetto



Questo Real in panchina invece ha solo cessi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Agosto 2013)

Il Milan 2004-2006 secondo me era più forte


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Questo Real in panchina invece ha solo cessi



non hai capito...la panchina del Real è più forte di quella di quel Milan...la differenza la fanno i Titolari

Dida (2003-2005)>Casillas
Nesta>Varane
Maldini>Ramos
Stam>Dani Carvajal
Cafù>Marcelo
Pirlo>Modric
Gattuso>Khedira
Seedorf>Ozil
Kakà>Isco
Crespo>Bale
Shevchenko<Ronaldo


----------



## Frikez (13 Agosto 2013)

Non ha senso fare paragoni tra i giocatori, Carletto comunque parla di rosa non di titolari e ha ragione..questo Real ha 25 giocatori più o meno dello stesso livello, in quel Milan se per esempio si rompeva Pirlo eravamo nel dramma dato che in panchina a parte Ambro c'erano Vogel prima e poi Dhorasoo e Brocchi.

Su Dida stendiamo un velo pietoso


----------



## Gollume (13 Agosto 2013)

Deve caricare l ambiente, è giusto che dica così. 
Comunque neanche il Chelsea del primo anno era una squadretta, ha stravinto il campionato vincendo la maggiorparte delle partite 5-0 con gente come Lampard Drogba e compagnia.

Questo Real se lo fa giocare come dio comanda può reggere il confronto di quell indimenticabile Milan del 2005.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non ha senso fare paragoni tra i giocatori, Carletto comunque parla di rosa non di titolari e ha ragione..questo Real ha 25 giocatori più o meno dello stesso livello, in quel Milan se per esempio si rompeva Pirlo eravamo nel dramma dato che in panchina a parte Ambro c'erano Vogel prima e poi Dhorasoo e Brocchi.
> 
> Su Dida stendiamo un velo pietoso



Se parliamo livello titolari quel Milan era superiore, ma se parliamo di livello di rosa e vale a dire seconde linee comprese hai ragione. Problema che ci portiamo fino ad ora. Non abbiamo mai avuto panchinari all'altezza, stesso discorso ora.Basta che De jong e Montolivo sono fuori e diventiamo una squadra da serie B. Vabbè parliamo di Fester, uno che pensa che il campionato inizia a gennaio e che una squadra è composta da 11 titolari


----------



## Frikez (13 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se parliamo livello titolari quel Milan era superiore, ma se parliamo di livello di rosa e vale a dire seconde linee comprese hai ragione. Problema che ci portiamo fino ad ora. Non abbiamo mai avuto panchinari all'altezza, stesso discorso ora.Basta che De jong e Montolivo sono fuori e diventiamo una squadra da serie B. Vabbè parliamo di Fester, uno che pensa che il campionato inizia a gennaio e che una squadra è composta da 11 titolari



L'attacco ovviamente era clamoroso, con Tomasson, Pippo e Rui che non facevano rimpiangere i titolari, il problema era il resto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non ha senso fare paragoni tra i giocatori, Carletto comunque parla di rosa non di titolari e ha ragione..questo Real ha 25 giocatori più o meno dello stesso livello, in quel Milan se per esempio si rompeva Pirlo eravamo nel dramma dato che in panchina a parte Ambro c'erano Vogel prima e poi Dhorasoo e Brocchi.
> 
> Su Dida stendiamo un velo pietoso



sisi infatti l'ho scritto...ma la differenza la fanno i titolari
su Dida ho specificato 2003-2005...chiaro che se si giudica la carriera Casillas è di un altro livello

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> L'attacco ovviamente era clamoroso, con Tomasson, Pippo e Rui che non facevano rimpiangere i titolari, il problema era il resto.



la difesa pure non era male...Serginho e Costacurta


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2013)

ma anche no... 

peggio per lui in pratica ha già detto che se non vince un tubo la colpa è sua, visto che la rosa è la più forte...


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me, a parte il portiere e Ronaldo, per il resto quel Milan era superiore a questo Real in ogni reparto.



C'era Sheva che era molto più forte di Cristina


----------



## pennyhill (13 Agosto 2013)

Sulla partita secca (e quindi con 14 calciatori utilizzabili) prendo sempre il Milan 2003-04, se si parla di giocare 60 partite, e quindi di rosa ampia, allora prendo il Real.



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non hai capito...la panchina del Real è più forte di quella di quel Milan...la differenza la fanno i Titolari
> 
> Dida (2003-2005)>Casillas
> Nesta>Varane
> ...




Quoto quasi tutto, ma ho dei dubbi: Con Maldini centrale o terzino?  
Su Crespo resto dell'idea che il vero Crespo nel Milan non si sia mai visto, nel senso che per fare gol, quelli lì faceva anche (e con quella squadra dietro vorrei vedere  ), ma IMHO a livello di brillantezza fisica era un lontano parente del giocatore visto a Parma e a Roma.
Ricordo che nell'ultimo mese giocò poco e per lui ci fu tanto lavoro specifico, che funzionò, infatti sia con il Palermo (dove non segnò, ma giocò benissimo), che con il Liverpool, rividi quel Crespo, stava veramente bene. Poche settimane dopo segnò anche una doppietta al Brasile in un 3-1 per l’Argentina. A quel punto mi rammaricai per l’esito della trattativa con il Chelsea, perché il giocatore sembrava veramente recuperato.


----------



## iceman. (13 Agosto 2013)

Sheva è stato il primo al mondo per quasi un lustro, però Ronaldo non è che gli sia distante...anzi..


----------



## pennyhill (13 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> L'attacco ovviamente era clamoroso, con Tomasson, Pippo e Rui che non facevano rimpiangere i titolari, il problema era il resto.



Inzaghi per due anni non l'abbiamo praticamente visto.


----------



## Frikez (13 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Inzaghi per due anni non l'abbiamo praticamente visto.



L'anno in cui abbiamo vinto la Champions fu determinante quasi più di Sheva, comunque sia lui che Ambro erano spesso rotti 

Comunque Serginho e Costacurta erano un bel po' avanti con l'età, avevamo 13/14 giocatori di livello mondiale, più o meno come adesso


----------



## pennyhill (13 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> L'anno in cui abbiamo vinto la Champions fu determinante quasi più di Sheva, comunque sia lui che Ambro erano spesso rotti
> 
> Comunque Serginho e Costacurta erano un bel po' avanti con l'età, avevamo 13/14 giocatori di livello mondiale, più o meno come adesso



Giusto, hai ricordato anche la stagione 2002/03, pensavo che nessuno la prendesse in considerazione solo perché giocavamo con Simic e Kaladze terzini. 
Ma nelle due stagioni successive Inzaghi sparì.


----------



## iceman. (13 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Sulla partita secca (e quindi con 14 calciatori utilizzabili) prendo sempre il Milan 2003-04, se si parla di giocare 60 partite, e quindi di rosa ampia, allora prendo il Real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se non ricordo male nel 2004-2005 stam venne spostato a destra , ergo i centrali erano maldini e nesta, visto che non ricordo tante presenze di Kaladze quell'anno, ma a prescindere da ciò, che fosse centrale o terzino cambia poco 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Giusto, hai ricordato anche la stagione 2002/03, pensavo che nessuno la prendesse in considerazione solo perché giocavamo con Simic e Kaladze terzini.
> Ma nelle due stagioni successive Inzaghi sparì.



Ma tu alla finale di Istanbul l'avresti portato almeno in panca ?


----------



## pennyhill (13 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Se non ricordo male nel 2004-2005 stam venne spostato a destra , ergo i centrali erano maldini e nesta, visto che non ricordo tante presenze di Kaladze quell'anno, ma a prescindere da ciò, che fosse centrale o terzino cambia poco



Cambio poco, nulla nel complesso della carriera, anche se imho resta sempre dell'idea che: Maldini terzino è una leggenda, Maldini centrale di difesa è un giocatore sopravvalutato.


----------



## S T B (13 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Deve caricare l'ambiente, ci sta.
> Non credo si sia scordato del passato, nonostante continui a volere nostri giocatori.
> Il Milan del 2004/05 a mio avviso è una delle 3 squadre più forti a partire degli anni 2000.
> Dida-Cafù-Maldini-Nesta-Serginho-Gattuso-Seedorf-Pirlo-Kakà-Shevchenko-Crespo.
> Che spettacolo.



quella formazione mi fa sbavare ancora oggi...


----------



## Doctore (13 Agosto 2013)

Sulla carta e come valori di giocatori la rosa del real è superiore a quella del milan degli ultimi 10 anni senza dubbio...SULLA CARTA EH!


----------



## Jino (14 Agosto 2013)

Ha ragionissima. Parla di rosa ragazzi, sfido chiunque a dire che la rosa del Madrid non sia più forte di quella di quel Milan, che in quanto a riserve chi aveva ragazzi!?


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Agosto 2013)

Da quanto ho letto, è una confessione privata, quindi la sua attendibilità lascia il tempo che trova.

In ogni caso, per me quel Milan schianta questo Real sia in uno scontro diretto che in un campionato. Parliamoci chiaro, se togliamo Cristiano Ronaldo questo Real non credo sia superiore a quello che le prese dalla Juve 10 anni fa, tutt'altro...


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sheva è stato il primo al mondo per quasi un lustro, però Ronaldo non è che gli sia distante...anzi..



Sheva decideva tutte le partite che giocava. In campionato, in nazionale, in Champions. Ed erano sempre partite dure, contro avversari tosti. Se Sheva giocasse oggi in Spagna farebbe 150 gol all'anno.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'era Sheva che era molto più forte di Cristina



sono d'accordo...


----------



## Jaqen (14 Agosto 2013)

Sheva era il classico giocatore che nelle partite importanti potevi star sicuro che la metteva dentro. 14 gol contro l'Inter....è quasi un gol a derby.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Sulla partita secca (e quindi con 14 calciatori utilizzabili) prendo sempre il Milan 2003-04, se si parla di giocare 60 partite, e quindi di rosa ampia, allora prendo il Real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maldini anche portiere è più forte di qualsiasi altro giocatore
su Crespo hai ragione, l'ho messo superiore a Bale perchè ancora non è andato in una Big


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sheva decideva tutte le partite che giocava. In campionato, in nazionale, in Champions. Ed erano sempre partite dure, contro avversari tosti. Se Sheva giocasse oggi in Spagna farebbe 150 gol all'anno.



vero Sheva era più decisivo di Ronaldo, carattere impressionante...però Ronaldo ti timbra tutte le partite...media di 1 gol a partita

- - - Aggiornato - - -



#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Da quanto ho letto, è una confessione privata, quindi la sua attendibilità lascia il tempo che trova.
> 
> In ogni caso, per me quel Milan schianta questo Real sia in uno scontro diretto che in un campionato. Parliamoci chiaro, se togliamo Cristiano Ronaldo questo Real non credo sia superiore a quello che le prese dalla Juve 10 anni fa, tutt'altro...



infatti...R.Carlos, Figo, Zidane, Raul e Ronaldo glie ne fanno 3-4 a questo Real


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> infatti...R.Carlos, Figo, Zidane, Raul e Ronaldo glie ne fanno 3-4 a questo Real



Perchè Michel Salgado, Helguera, Hierro, Cambiasso, McManaman, Morientes? Magari non avevano 22 titolari, ma secondo me quelli lì danno le piste a questo Real


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Perchè Michel Salgado, Helguera, Hierro, Cambiasso, McManaman, Morientes? Magari non avevano 22 titolari, ma secondo me quelli lì danno le piste a questo Real



anche...io ho messo soltanto i fenomeni


----------



## iceman. (14 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sheva decideva tutte le partite che giocava. In campionato, in nazionale, in Champions. Ed erano sempre partite dure, contro avversari tosti. Se Sheva giocasse oggi in Spagna farebbe 150 gol all'anno.



Sicuro, anche per me Sheva è stato più forte, ma stiamo comunque parlando di Ronaldo, mica di Borriello


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Agosto 2013)

Ne riparleremo quando questo Real avrà disputato 3 finali champions in 4 anni
magari dopo aver ridicolizzato il Manchester


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sheva decideva tutte le partite che giocava. In campionato, in nazionale, in Champions. Ed erano sempre partite dure, contro avversari tosti. Se Sheva giocasse oggi in Spagna farebbe 150 gol all'anno.



Perfettamente d'accordo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldo è, dopo Messi, il secondo giocatore più forte della storia.


Chi si aggrappa ancora a Maradona, Pelè e compagnia lo fa solo per fascino, ma la realtà è un'altra, nessuno nella storia è stato decisivo come questi due per così tanto tempo.


----------



## Livestrong (14 Agosto 2013)

Io ho amato sheva, ma secondo me è un gradino sotto a Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ronaldo è, dopo Messi, il secondo giocatore più forte della storia.
> 
> 
> Chi si aggrappa ancora a Maradona, Pelè e compagnia lo fa solo per fascino, ma la realtà è un'altra, nessuno nella storia è stato decisivo come questi due per così tanto tempo.




Della storia? Il calcio è cambiato in negativo. Oggi, quei due, giocano il 90% delle partite contro figuranti.


----------



## Dexter (14 Agosto 2013)

Si parla di Sheva decisivo nei derby e nelle partite importanti...Cristiano Ronaldo ha fatto 12 gol contro il Barcellona,ha segnato in finale di Champions...insomma,non è un Ibra. Per me non c'è storia,spiace dirlo ma Sheva è un gradino (e qualcosa) sotto. Per quanto riguarda la dichiarazione di Ancelotti credo dipenda da Bale...nel caso arrivasse a Madrid potrei dargli ragione.


----------



## Jino (14 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Della storia? Il calcio è cambiato in negativo. Oggi, quei due, giocano il 90% delle partite contro figuranti.



Verissimo. Una volta si giocava meno, ma le partite erano toste, quasi tutte. Adesso è viceversa.


----------



## Frikez (14 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ronaldo è, dopo Messi, il secondo giocatore più forte della storia.
> 
> 
> Chi si aggrappa ancora a Maradona, Pelè e compagnia lo fa solo per fascino, ma la realtà è un'altra, nessuno nella storia è stato decisivo come questi due per così tanto tempo.



Ma se Messi in Italia faticherebbe ad arrivare a 20 gol come fa ad essere il più forte della storia?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Agosto 2013)

Vorrei vedere Messi e Ronaldo con i palloni degli anni 80 e 90.. il gol contro il Milan al CampNou forse non gli riusciva alla Pulce.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io ho amato sheva, ma secondo me è un gradino sotto a Cristiano Ronaldo


.



Admin ha scritto:


> Della storia? Il calcio è cambiato in negativo. Oggi, quei due, giocano il 90% delle partite contro figuranti.


Non è che tutte le squadre avevano Baresi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Ronaldo è, dopo Messi, il secondo giocatore più forte della storia*.
> 
> 
> Chi si aggrappa ancora a Maradona, Pelè e compagnia lo fa solo per fascino, ma la realtà è un'altra, nessuno nella storia è stato decisivo come questi due per così tanto tempo.


E avrei dei dubbi anche su questo, Messi ha avuto la fortuna di giocare nel Barcellona. 
In generale sono d'accordo con te, si va avanti per nostalgia, i calciatori di oggi sono molto più forti di quelli di ieri e quelli di domani saranno molto più forti di quelli di oggi, la realtà è che si va sempre a migliorare, mai a peggiorare. Magari un giorno diremo ai nostri figli: "Questi sono pagliacci, non ci sono più giocatori come Ronaldo, Messi, Ibrahimovic...".


----------



## Snake (14 Agosto 2013)

ronaldo invece ha giocato con degli scappati di casa


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> .
> 
> 
> Non è che tutte le squadre avevano Baresi.
> ...



Eh lo so ma hai presente che numeri girano ? Irripetibili secondo me, sono troppi troppi troppi gol.
È molto semplicistico ridursi a questo però ripeto, so troppi


----------



## Jaqen (14 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma se Messi in Italia faticherebbe ad arrivare a 20 gol come fa ad essere il più forte della storia?



Voglio vedere se contro il Lecce riuscisse a fare 5 gol come contro l'Almeria di turno


----------



## bmb (14 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere se contro il Lecce riuscisse a fare 5 gol come contro l'Almeria di turno



Gli manderebbero entrambe le rotule in orbita.


----------



## Frikez (14 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere se contro il Lecce riuscisse a fare 5 gol come contro l'Almeria di turno



I Lecce di lega Pro? 5 no, 4 sicuro 

Gilardino in Italia ha fatto solo 160 gol mentre Di Natale negli ultimi 4 campionati viaggia ad una media di 26 gol all'anno..non sto parlando di 2 fenomeni del calcio mondiale come Messi o Ronaldo.

A me sembra che si sopravvaluti un po' troppo il nostro campionato, le difese non sono come quelle spagnole ma non ci sono più Baresi, Maldini, Cannavaro, Thuram e compagnia..Messi ha una velocità tale che gli permette di fare quello che vuole con la palla..sicuramente qui lo menerebbero di più, questo è sicuro ma i gol li farebbe comunque.


----------



## Jaqen (14 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> I Lecce di lega Pro? 5 no, 4 sicuro
> 
> Gilardino in Italia ha fatto solo 160 gol mentre Di Natale negli ultimi 4 campionati viaggia ad una media di 26 gol all'anno..non sto parlando di 2 fenomeni del calcio mondiale come Messi o Ronaldo.
> 
> A me sembra che si sopravvaluti un po' troppo il nostro campionato, le difese non sono come quelle spagnole ma non ci sono più Baresi, Maldini, Cannavaro, Thuram e compagnia..Messi ha una velocità tale che gli permette di fare quello che vuole con la palla..sicuramente qui lo menerebbero di più, questo è sicuro ma i gol li farebbe comunque.



......non avevi capito che era ironico?


----------



## Frikez (14 Agosto 2013)

bmb ha scritto:


> Gli manderebbero entrambe le rotule in orbita.



Come no, me lo vedo Stendardo oppure Legrottaglie rincorrerlo per il campo.



Jaqen ha scritto:


> ......non avevi capito che era ironico?



No, esistono le faccine apposta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Eh lo so ma hai presente che numeri girano ? Irripetibili secondo me, sono troppi troppi troppi gol.
> È molto semplicistico ridursi a questo però ripeto, so troppi


Dici irripetibili anche per il futuro?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> ronaldo invece ha giocato con degli scappati di casa



io non ho capito una cosa...se uno critica Messi non è un amante del Calcio, perchè Messi è il Calcio e bla bla bla, se invece uno critica Ronaldo, non ci sono problemi è una pippa...boh
io vorrei vederli così in forma per tanti altri anni

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> I Lecce di lega Pro? 5 no, 4 sicuro
> 
> Gilardino in Italia ha fatto solo 160 gol mentre Di Natale negli ultimi 4 campionati viaggia ad una media di 26 gol all'anno..non sto parlando di 2 fenomeni del calcio mondiale come Messi o Ronaldo.
> 
> A me sembra che si sopravvaluti un po' troppo il nostro campionato, le difese non sono come quelle spagnole ma non ci sono più Baresi, Maldini, Cannavaro, Thuram e compagnia..Messi ha una velocità tale che gli permette di fare quello che vuole con la palla..sicuramente qui lo menerebbero di più, questo è sicuro ma i gol li farebbe comunque.



vero...50 non penso, ma a 40 ci arriva sicuramente


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dici irripetibili anche per il futuro?



Non ho la palla di vetro ma lo sospetto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non ho la palla di vetro ma lo sospetto


Chi lo sa, forse non saranno battuti di decine di goal ma soltanto di uno o due.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chi lo sa, forse non saranno battuti di decine di goal ma soltanto di uno o due.



giocatori del genere nascono 2 ogni 10 anni...vedremo


----------



## 2515 (14 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> I Lecce di lega Pro? 5 no, 4 sicuro
> 
> Gilardino in Italia ha fatto solo 160 gol mentre Di Natale negli ultimi 4 campionati viaggia ad una media di 26 gol all'anno..non sto parlando di 2 fenomeni del calcio mondiale come Messi o Ronaldo.
> 
> A me sembra che si sopravvaluti un po' troppo il nostro campionato, le difese non sono come quelle spagnole ma non ci sono più Baresi, Maldini, Cannavaro, Thuram e compagnia..Messi ha una velocità tale che gli permette di fare quello che vuole con la palla..sicuramente qui lo menerebbero di più, questo è sicuro ma i gol li farebbe comunque.



Di Natale gioca di contropiede, mettilo in una squadra che deve giocare CONTRO le squadre contropiediste e vedi come cambia registro. Persino Cavani ha fatto più dell'80% dei gol su azione in contropiede e molti altri su calcio piazzato, rigori o colpi di testa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chi lo sa, forse non saranno battuti di decine di goal ma soltanto di uno o due.



ma per quanti anni ? Questi fanno sfracelli da anni e non danno segni di cedimento ( Ronaldo forse è un po' al varco quest'anno ma sospetto che faccia la punta e allora ciao )


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Della storia? Il calcio è cambiato in negativo. Oggi, quei due, giocano il 90% delle partite contro figuranti.



Scolpire sulla pietra. Da mesi che dico sta cosa.

Ps. Sheva a differenza dei due copa cabana era un giocatore tredimensionale.


----------



## pennyhill (14 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Maldini anche portiere è più forte di qualsiasi altro giocatore
> su Crespo hai ragione, l'ho messo superiore a Bale perchè ancora non è andato in una Big



Solo in Italia, negli ultimi 10 anni abbiamo avuto: Cannavaro, Nesta, Samuel, Stam, Thiago Silva e Thuram. Direi non male.


----------



## iceman. (14 Agosto 2013)

Io aggiungerei anche Barzagli alla lista, come cannavaro ha fatto due stagioni da grande , solo che uno ha vinto il mondiale, l'altro ha perso l'europeo in finale...

Non sono d'accordo su Samuel, buon difensore ma non mi ha mai dato la sensazione di essere un nesta o un thuram.


----------



## pennyhill (14 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io aggiungerei anche Barzagli alla lista, come cannavaro ha fatto due stagioni da grande , solo che uno ha vinto il mondiale, l'altro ha perso l'europeo in finale...
> 
> Non sono d'accordo su Samuel, buon difensore ma non mi ha mai dato la sensazione di essere un nesta o un thuram.



Come centrale lo prendo comunque al posto di Maldini. Come ho detto in un altro topic, se Maldini avesse sempre fatto il centrale, o si fosse convertito prima dei 30 anni, magari avrebbe raggiunto picchi di rendimento incredibili, ma è impossibile saperlo.  
Barzargli non so chi sia  , mentre Cannavaro è stato uno dei centrali di difesa più forti degli ultimi 20 anni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> ma per quanti anni ? Questi fanno sfracelli da anni e non danno segni di cedimento ( Ronaldo forse è un po' al varco quest'anno ma sospetto che faccia la punta e allora ciao )


Ah ma mi trovi d'accordo, piuttosto non ho capito dove tu voglia andare a parare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Solo in Italia, negli ultimi 10 anni abbiamo avuto: Cannavaro, Nesta, Samuel, Stam, Thiago Silva e Thuram. Direi non male.



Si come centrali tutti superiori a Maldini...quel Maldini è superiore a tutti i difensori di ooggi...inferiore solo a thiago e varane


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Agosto 2013)

escludendo il milan dal 2003 al 2007 ha ragione


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'era Sheva che era molto più forte di Cristina



ruoli diversi ma se chiedi di scegliere prendo sempre sheva


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ruoli diversi ma se chiedi di scegliere prendo sempre sheva



io preferisco un attaccante che ti fa gol in tutte le partite...però sono tutti e 2 dei grandissimi...la differenza per me è poca


----------



## #Dodo90# (15 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldo secondo giocatore più forte di sempre non si può leggere. Sempre perchè è un professionista e muove le gambe velocemente? Eusebio negli anni 60-70 fece tipo 400 gol in 400 partite (e si giocava di meno) e fece vincere una Champions ed una decina di campionati al Benfica, quindi anche lui è il secondo miglior giocatore della storia?


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah ma mi trovi d'accordo, piuttosto non ho capito dove tu voglia andare a parare



Nel senso che ci sta alla grande che questa sia la miglior rosa di sempre di Ancelotti. 

Anche se dietro non mi convincono, ma coi tempi che corrono hanno il meglio o quasi dietro considerato ciò che potrà dare Varane


----------



## folletto (15 Agosto 2013)

In quel Milan c'erano giocatori più "vincenti" (e Carletto con quella squadra ha vinto poco in Italia....) ma come rosa in assoluto, almeno sulla carta, quella del Real di oggi sembra superiore.


----------



## Doctore (15 Agosto 2013)

ma basta con ste classifiche dei giocatori piu forti di sempre perche non ha senso...In questo momento messi e cr7(c e poca differenza tra di loro)sono il top...10/11 anni fa zidane era il top...7/8 anni fa ronaldinho era il top ecc...
C e da dire che messi e cr7 rispetto a tanti grandi del passato stanno durando piu anni ad alti livelli.


----------



## Frikez (15 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Nel senso che ci sta alla grande che questa sia la miglior rosa di sempre di Ancelotti.



Iker Casillas
Daniel Carvajal Ramos Varane Marcelo
Modric Khedira
Ozil Isco Ronaldo
Benzema

Diego Lopez
Arbeloa Pepe Nacho Coentrao
Xabi Alonso Illarramendi/Casemiro
Di Maria Kakà Jese/Cheryshev
Morata

Se arriva anche Bale sono spaventosi  tra l'altro potrebbero fare un 4-4-2 con due esterni offensivi come Bale e Di Maria o Isco e Ronaldo-Benzema in attacco, non soffrirebbero neanche tanto con Khedira e Illarramendi a far da legna in mezzo.


----------



## prebozzio (15 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Solo in Italia, negli ultimi 10 anni abbiamo avuto: Cannavaro, Nesta, Samuel, Stam, Thiago Silva e Thuram. Direi non male.


Penny, lo stesso discorso di Maldini centrale si può fare a Thuram


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (15 Agosto 2013)

grande rosa il real, e con ronaldo tutto è possibile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Nel senso che ci sta alla grande che questa sia la miglior rosa di sempre di Ancelotti.
> 
> Anche se dietro non mi convincono, ma coi tempi che corrono hanno il meglio o quasi dietro considerato ciò che potrà dare Varane


Sulla rosa continuo a non essere d'accordo perché il suo Milan resta una squadra di quest'epoca, non è una squadra di 20/30 anni fa.


----------



## Djici (15 Agosto 2013)

vediamo se riesce a vincere piu del poco che ha vinto con quel milan stratosferico


----------



## pennyhill (15 Agosto 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Penny, lo stesso discorso di Maldini centrale si può fare a Thuram



La differenza è che uno prima dei 30 anni avrà giocato qualche decina di partite (numeri a caso  , ma Costacurta e Baresi erano tendenzialmente sempre disponibili) da centrale, l'altro qualche centinaio, giocando anche terzino.
Giusto in nazionale ha sempre fatto il terzino prima dei 33-34.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Agosto 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma basta con ste classifiche dei giocatori piu forti di sempre perche non ha senso...In questo momento messi e cr7(c e poca differenza tra di loro)sono il top...10/11 anni fa zidane era il top...7/8 anni fa ronaldinho era il top ecc...
> C e da dire che messi e cr7 rispetto a tanti grandi del passato stanno durando piu anni ad alti livelli.



oddio anche Zizou è durato tanto...dal 98 al 2003 e un grande 2006


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Agosto 2013)

Ha fatto 30 goal Hubner in Italia eh.

Poche chiacchiere Ronaldo qua ne fa 50 facili, idem Messi.


----------



## sion (16 Agosto 2013)

il milan di ancelotti 2004-2006 e' stata una delle squadre piu' forti che ho visto anche se non ha vinto come doveva,a questo real attuale se lo mangiava a colazione.


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Agosto 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma basta con ste classifiche dei giocatori piu forti di sempre perche non ha senso...In questo momento messi e cr7(c e poca differenza tra di loro)sono il top...10/11 anni fa zidane era il top...7/8 anni fa ronaldinho era il top ecc...
> C e da dire che messi e cr7 rispetto a tanti grandi del passato stanno durando piu anni ad alti livelli.



Stanno durando tanto perché di fenomeni ne stanno nascendo pochi.


----------



## Jino (16 Agosto 2013)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ha fatto 30 goal Hubner in Italia eh.
> 
> Poche chiacchiere Ronaldo qua ne fa 50 facili, idem Messi.



Mah...50...che arrivino a 30 posso dar ragione...il difensivismo che c'è in Italia non si vede negli altri campionati, tanto meno in Spagna.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Stanno durando tanto perché di fenomeni ne stanno nascendo pochi.



??? Ibrahimovic, Rooney, Eto'o, Drogba, Balotelli, Suarez, Lewandowski e tanti altri mica sono delle pippe...poi che centra lo loro durata con l'altri giocatori...non è che se nasce uno più forte di loro, Messi e Ronaldo non faranno più 50 gol a stagione...


----------



## Frikez (20 Agosto 2013)

Up


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io aggiungerei anche Barzagli alla lista, come cannavaro ha fatto due stagioni da grande , solo che uno ha vinto il mondiale, l'altro ha perso l'europeo in finale...
> 
> Non sono d'accordo su Samuel, buon difensore ma non mi ha mai dato la sensazione di essere un nesta o un thuram.



barzagli ahahahahah uno che per rendere bene ha bisgno di giocare a 3 e prima di questi due anni non era un giocatore buono nemmeno per il palermo


----------



## iceman. (20 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> barzagli ahahahahah uno che per rendere bene ha bisgno di giocare a 3 e prima di questi due anni non era un giocatore buono nemmeno per il palermo



Beh il Barzagli di oggi è uno dei più forti in Europa.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Beh il Barzagli di oggi è uno dei più forti in Europa.



punti di vista in una difesa a 4 secondo me fatica e lo abbiamo visto in nazionale, comunque non si può dire che è scarso sicurmanete oggi è un ottimo centrale, il migliore della difesa della juve senza dubbio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Beh il Barzagli di oggi è uno dei più forti in Europa.



con la Juve si...in Nazionale fa ridere infatti ogni in Confederations Cup l'aveva sostituito per mettere De Rossi...pensa un po'


----------

